# had to share, terrible neglect



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

hi. i am a dog groomer, one of my clients (who is a "breeder") called me about 6 weeks ago and asked for the medical glue (which i had in case of accidents in my job) to stick the wound on the pup's back. Her dogs attacked a little 2 weeks old pup and she didnt want to take him to vets because she didnt think he will survive. Well i am only groomer and cant make her do the things i would do. i know that wounds like that are actually healing but it takes more time and of course it needs to be nice and clean, pup needs to get the antibiotics and healing cream, which i said to her. she left, then after 2 weeks she called me again and said she is gonna put him to sleep because wound is not healing and smell terrible. well i asked her to bring the pup over and i was shocked in what i saw! she didnt wash the wound an of couse it was terribly infected.
thats what i saw..


of course i couldnt leave him to die, in wasn't the mortal wound and i knew if i could give him a good treatment he will survive.
so i washed the wound, deleted all the pus and dirt, put some cream and in the end of that day wound looked much better









pup was so tiny and dehydrated, so i was really surprised that he managed to survive

370 gramms









then i took him to the vets, got some antibiotics, and has been sent home with some instructions, total bill was £64 including worming tablets for my older dog (is it so expensive for the breeder?)

after 2 days he was active and started to putting on weight


















after 1 week:


















after 2 weeks


















in the end, he is 9 weeks old now, active, healthy pup, wound is completely healed and we decided to keep him in our house)




























Just had to share.. i cant report this breeder to RSPCA i event dont know her name, what would you advice?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Do you know anything about her at all? Surely if she's breeding she must be advertising the pups somewhere for sale? She definitely needs to be banned from breeding imo as she doesn't give a hoot about her poor dogs. What a great thing you've done saving this poor pup.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What a fantastic thing you have done for that pup; what is his name?

The neglect is very upsetting indeed - if you know anything about where the breeder lives or have their phone number etc you can report them. You have good evidence in the form of your photos.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

here are two pics were taken 5 weeks ago and yesterday


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

My, that wound is horrific 
But you've done a fantastic job and what a gorgeous healthy pup he is now.


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal (Jun 11, 2012)

Thats awful - i would be tempted to find out what i can and report her.


Good for you though, he looks great now and full of life!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

You amazing person! What a beautiful boy!
So pleased he's had a happy ending.


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my god that's just shocking  

Poor little thing how could they just leave that wound to get so bad  well done you for saving him he looks so happy and healthy in the last pics


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG I can't believe a breeder left that puppy in that state. 

That is absolutely disgusting and pure neglect. :mad2:

Why can't you report her to the RSPCA? As she needs reporting.

Well done for giving cutie a chance at life and giving him a loving caring home.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

yes i know her number and first name, also i know which breeds she is "breeding". the pups are not KC registered, and she has no registered kennel, looks like it is the puppy meal


shall i just call RSPCA or send them the e-mail?


PS. Pups name is Lucky!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dzozefinka said:


> yes i know her number and first name, also i know which breeds she is "breeding". the pups are not KC registered, and she has no registered kennel, looks like it is the puppy meal
> 
> shall i just call RSPCA or send them the e-mail?
> 
> PS. Pups name is Lucky!


If she is breeding more than a certain number each year she should be registered with the council iirc so they may want to know about this.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Dzozefinka said:


> yes i know her number and first name, also i know which breeds she is "breeding". the pups are not KC registered, and she has no registered kennel, looks like it is the puppy meal
> 
> shall i just call RSPCA or send them the e-mail?
> 
> PS. Pups name is Lucky!


That is a very apt name . I'd call the RSPCA.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

wow he is absolutely gorgeous! What an amazing job you did and yes she should be reported as thats unbelievable. I wonder how the other pups are?


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh dear, that is horrible. 
Good on you for taking him on. Im glad there are people out there like you.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Poor pup, you could see on the pics as soon as you cleaned it up that was lovely healthy tissue underneath.

Shame on such an ignorant, irresponsible breeder. 

Well done for helping the little one. (who is a real cutie btw).


----------



## Marleymoo (May 14, 2012)

Oh my goodness that poor puppy, I hope you can find her and report her I'm sitting here like  

What an amazing job you have done, what's the puppy's name, soooo cute x


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh my f*%$ing gosh!!! How on earth does this happen? Stupid stupid woman!!

Well done you for sorting it out... you've clearly saved the little one's life. What a gorgeous little pup too. Fantastic that he's got a happy ending.

I would report it to RSPCA. You might not know many details of this woman but they might be able to look further into it and find her. It's worth reporting even if they don't get anywhere as you never know what they might find.

I'm gob smacked!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

i will send the email to RSPCA today with all the pictures of my Lucky. I really want stop her as she shouldn't be breeding.

i am happy ive got Lucky now and dont really know how we lived without him, but it is so upsetting that he had so terrible start!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

What a horrific injury. I can hardly believe the breeder didn't go straight to a vet 
He looks so happy now, gold star for you for caring  I would report the incident with all the info you can, you never know, something may be done.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow well done you :thumbup:

I would contact the RSPCA


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Poor pup! What a horrific wound!  How could anyone let that happen??

Well done you for saving him, and giving him a loving home! He is beautiful!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

What a gorgeous pup. Well done to you for acting as you did and thankfully it has all worked out okay for this little one but what about the others in her care. I hope the RSPCA look into this.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I would have no hesitation at all in reporting her - there is no excuse for letting a pup suffer like that. She doesn't deserve to have animals.

On another note, Well Done for taking Lucky under your wing and saving his life. So pleased you are keeping him and I have no doubt he will repay you a thousand times over with his unconditional love over the years. He is gorgeous & such a cutie.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Well done you for rescuing Lucky, what an apt name.

I can't see some of the photos, but in the bottom ones of your original post the wound still looks very sore when clearing up so I can imagine the first ones look horendous.

Ring the RSPCA, and I hope she never has the nerve to show up with a dog for grooming again, as I know I'd really lose it!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you all for the support and advice. will send a report to RSPCA today, as a groomer i can see how poorly treated her dogs are. every one of them in the terrible condition, matted and smelly.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

also i would like to find somebody, who bought pups from her, but don't really know how.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I just cant believe how cruel and heartless some people can be!!! I wouldnt even want her as a customer! 

Also, I wish people would educate themselves more about honey, which is used as a natural and powerful antibiotic. Its cost around £1 and is as good as any chemical antibiotic when applied direct to the wound.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

i just want to say well done to you on saving lucky. i would definetly report that person.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> I would have no hesitation at all in reporting her - there is no excuse for letting a pup suffer like that. She doesn't deserve to have animals.
> 
> On another note, Well Done for taking Lucky under your wing and saving his life. So pleased you are keeping him and I have no doubt he will repay you a thousand times over with his unconditional love over the years. He is gorgeous & such a cutie.


I jsut want to second this. I don't think i could say it better


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

How the hell can anyone just leave a puppy to get in a state like that?


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Also, I wish people would educate themselves more about honey, which is used as a natural and powerful antibiotic. Its cost around £1 and is as good as any chemical antibiotic when applied direct to the wound.


thats what i used first couple of days when couldnt go to the surgery.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow what amazing work you have done to save that little puppies life 

he looks so happy now, well actually under your care he looked happy even when he was poorly,
that wound was horrific  


I wish you both a lifetime of health and happiness 




Vickix


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

i wish to apologise for my grammar, i am not originally british and making a lot of mistakes, so sorry if you find it uncomfortable


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dzozefinka said:


> i wish to apologise for my grammar, i am not originally british and making a lot of mistakes, so sorry if you find it uncomfortable


I wouldn't worry about it, your grammar and spelling seems much better than a lot of people whose first language is supposedly English!!


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Well done for taking on that poor little puppy how could she let the little thing suffer the wound is almost half his size.. i hope you manage to find her details to report her.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dzozefinka said:


> i wish to apologise for my grammar, i am not originally british and making a lot of mistakes, so sorry if you find it uncomfortable


I guessed you was not originally British

You writing is easily understood  and your love for dogs even more easily portrayed


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you all, i am trying to do my best, i came to England 4 years ago and trying to practice as much as i can, thats was the main reason why i decided to join this lovely forum.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dzozefinka said:


> Thank you all, i am trying to do my best, i came to England 4 years ago and trying to practice as much as i can, thats was the main reason why i decided to join this lovely forum.


You take lovely photographs is that an interest of yours?

Is Lucky a poodle or poodle cross? So gorgeous whichever way


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh my word, how can anyone allow an animal to get into such a state? That poor puppy must have been in agony. I would definitely report her as she still has animals in her care, who knows what state they are all in?

Well done you on taking him on and taking such great of him, he was lucky indeed to have you watching out for him. People like you really inspire me and help to restore some of my faith in humans.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dzozefinka said:


> Thank you all, i am trying to do my best, i came to England 4 years ago and trying to practice as much as i can, thats was the main reason why i decided to join this lovely forum.


Well I would say you are doing superbly.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> You take lovely photographs is that an interest of yours?
> 
> Is Lucky a poodle or poodle cross? So gorgeous whichever way


the photography is my hobby, love to take good shots of my dogs. 




































Lucky is pure Toy Poodle, well build, has beautiful head and lovely pigmentation but no pedigree unfortunately.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Dzozefinka said:


> Thank you all, i am trying to do my best, i came to England 4 years ago and trying to practice as much as i can, thats was the main reason why i decided to join this lovely forum.





Phoolf said:


> Well I would say you are doing superbly.


Absolutely... well done you. It's great to welcome people to the UK with such great attitudes. You've clearly got alot of goodness to offer


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

i have sent the cruelty report to RSPCA, will get breakdown and all the information from Vets if needed, really want her to stop torturing animals


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

The puppy is gorgeous. Very glad he/she is okay.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you, he is lovely little chap, love his nature, he is always happy and looks like he is over the moon being alive!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

That photo of him behind the walking boots is adorable.

Your other terrier looks stunning too.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

This is one of those instances where words really fail me. I cannot imagine how someone can watch a living creature suffer and not do what they can to help it.

Thank god for you, is all I can say! :thumbup:

Lucky is a gorgeous little fella and I'm glad he's out of her hands now. I hope the RSPCA take action.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> I cannot imagine how someone can watch a living creature suffer and not do what they can to help it.


especially when pup needs just a hundred pounds and a little bit of love and care for recovery

sorry, couldnt built the sentence right, but hope it is understandable


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

Well done you! He is a gorgeous puppy and you've done an amazing job with his recovery!

You should be proud of yourself - if only there were more people out there like you


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Lucky is gorgeous - pocket sized perfection!

I'm glad you've made a report to the RSPCA


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Bless your heart what a wonderful thing you have done saving the little chap. I hope the "breeder" gets what they deserve for such wilful neglet


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

what a gorgeous pup, and it is great to hear what you did for him. 

You may have to chase the RSPCA a bit. Sometimes they are not very great at actually doing their job. Do not just assume that because you have sent in a report they will actually do anything about it.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Blitz said:


> what a gorgeous pup, and it is great to hear what you did for him.
> 
> You may have to chase the RSPCA a bit. Sometimes they are not very great at actually doing their job. Do not just assume that because you have sent in a report they will actually do anything about it.


thanks. i will give them a ring if i don't hear from them within next 2 days, as i really want it to be sorted.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

In fact can I suggest that you also see if your local authority has an animal welfare officer as they have more clout than the RSPCA and will follow up the legal aspects, such as breeding without a license, as well as the welfare situation.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

You are a wonderful person and you have done a wonderful job with him. he is lovely.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

Good for you! i dont know how anyone could let a wound get like that then just decide to PTS when as u say it cost very little money. I found this out when i used to rescue reptiles. The ammount of money ive spent on vet fees goes into the thousands but it has all been worth it when u see them healthy and happy again. N ur chap looks extremely happy!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Aw bless your heart for what you have done for the puppy, I can't see for crying here, so glad it's a happy ending for him. I hope something can be done about the 'breeder'


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

What a beautiful pup! You have done a great job. 

What awful neglect this puppy suffered in the first few weeks of life. 

Could you report this "breeder" to the Inland Revenue, if they are breeding and making a profit as they don't pay vet bills? I'm sure there are some more knowledgable people on here that could tell you whether you can do this.


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi well done by the way and what a lovely dog hes turned out to be.

You said you only have her telephone number so i was thinking you could get somone to ring her up pretending they want to buy a puppy. That way you will find out where she lives and then the R.S.P.C.A can give her a visit and take a look at her dogs.


----------



## Nat28 (Dec 10, 2011)

I was in tears reading this. Im so glad pup has found a wonderful family.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm disgusted that anyone could let a wound fester like that. Poor little boy must have been in agony. He really is a lucky pup to have been brought to you and nursed back to full health.

People like you restore my faith in human beings


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your lovely comments!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

How could anyone allow that to happen? Poor pup!! Well done for saving him, he's look so healthy now! And he soooo cute! I not a poodle fan but he really made me "Awwww" Best of luck with him, he's clearly in the right place.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Well done you!! he looks fluffy and white and cute now!!! The breeder must be someone who just breeds for the money, probably outside in pens and never bothers checking and weighing and cleaning like caring breeders do. The puppy was filthy in the first picture. When I bred my 2 and only litters it was like having babies I washed their bedding daily and spent most of my time watching their every movement. You shouldnt breed any animal unless you are prepared to nuture them like your own babies. So pleased for Lucky he is scrummy!!


----------



## sweetcharity (Feb 21, 2012)

That is fantastic what youve done for that we darling. Hes an absolute cutie pie. He sure is Lucky.!!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, what a wonderful thing you did for wee Lucky 

i can't believe how healthy he looks now, it's like a different pup, he was certainly lucky to found you.

And as for his so called breeder, they need reporting asap 

Give Lucky a gentle scritch from us x


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

OMG what a horrible start for the poor boy. 

As for the breeder.... 

So glad you were able to intervene and save his life really.

Wishing you much Joy with Lucky xx


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG blurry screen here  poor pup how could anyone be so heartless  thank god forpeople like you, you have nursed him back to health, he would surely have died if you hadn't have got involved. He is a credit to you.

I hope the woman gets what she deserves :angry: she shouldn't be allowed to have animals


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have to say your Border Terrier is gorgeous.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments



Bjt said:


> I have to say your Border Terrier is gorgeous.


yes, he is as good as gold!

PS Had the answer from RSPCA, they need full address and of course they want me to find it out, but she knows me and she definately will recognise my voice and accent.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG that wound was horrific, what a callous person to leave him suffering like that, she wants locking up! and should be banned for life from keeping animals nevermind be breeding them

thank goodness for you though he looks wonderful now, hes such a little darling:001_wub:.


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dzozefinka said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments
> 
> yes, he is as good as gold!
> 
> PS Had the answer from RSPCA, they need full address and of course they want me to find it out, but she knows me and she definately will recognise my voice and accent.


You could get somone else to ring saying you got the number off somone and you are looking to buy a puppy. Try and get her address or even her surname.


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

I take it she lives in northampton.
I bet she advertises in the internet?
Its worth some investgating.. be back soon.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

the RSPCA now have all the information about her, all these details will be assessed and they are gonna take an action. will see..


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Lucky's new pics

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dzozefinka said:


> the RSPCA now have all the information about her, all these details will be assessed and they are gonna take an action. will see..


Brilliant! Keep us updated, I hope she is banned from keeping dogs and especially breeding them. Thank goodness you found out about this terrible woman and are able to do something about it.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well done you for having the guts to report this woman, lets hope she gets her come uppance


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Not read any of the replies and was too flaming mad after reading the OP!

but can someone - anyone please remind me is it not a criminal offence to leave a dog suffering!

Give me here name and address I shall inform who ever will listen!
And it would give me great pleasure to give her mine!
Scum! thats what she is .


----------



## cornflakes (Aug 9, 2012)

He looks like such a wonderful little guy, people like you restore my faith in humanity!!

Some people should really not be allowed to keep animals. Such a small cost to put right, too! Maybe she was worried about the vet finding out that she was a dodgy breeder.

It reminds me of a story my grandmother told me.

She was in the vets with her dogs when she saw a lady with a Pekingnese who wasn't elderly and apparently healthy. To her surprise, the lady who called herself a "breeder" was going to have the dog put down. The poor thing had been forced to have litter after litter and as a result her bladder was completely loose and she piddled everywhere constantly.

My grandmother offered to take her. She got the dog "tightened up" and her final years were lived out in happiness.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just scrolled back, you are an angel - bless you, but please please please, disclose to someone here who this woman is! she needs reporting


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i have no words to say about the state of the pup.
this person deserves some punishment, you have a duty of care to any animal if it is suffering, and she didnt do this, this poor baby. good job she came to you. 
this has been a miracle recovery. cant believe it, and i hope this ends withthis person getting what she deserves.
please keep this ongoing.
michelle x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Lucky is a very lucky dog and extremely cute too! Good on you for what you did


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm so pleased this story has a happy ending...well done you!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

LisaZonda said:


> I'm so pleased this story has a happy ending...well done you!


i would say - this is just a beginning!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Sweet dreams))


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awwww he is so adorable - it must make you so proud to think that you saved his life and now he's going to repay you by just being there with you every day. A dog's love is so, so special.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

When I started this, I was terrified the dog had had to be given back. Did you have to buy him, or did she at least give him? If she sells off the siblings fast, and hid the bitch at a friends, could she not deny the pup came from her? It could be difficult. I guess a detailed genetic test would link it genetically with some of her dogs, but she could say she sold the bitch to an unknown, pregnant, and the OP is just trying to get her into trouble. Great pity she didn't sign over the pup. 

Well done for caring, treating and most of all, keeping Lucky, tho he looks a joy to have. I LOVE Border terriers, though...


----------



## Nat28 (Dec 10, 2011)

Think a good idea is to go to your local paper and give them the story. Raising awarness about animal neglect and abuse xxxu


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Lucky is growing up, he is active healthy puppy. he had his vaccinations and now can go for a walks..








\























































RSPCA could not do anything, they said because pup is ok now and no longer under the breeders care - they can not do anything.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Never mind that the RSPCA can't/won't do anything. You have done a great job with wee Lucky, be proud of yourself and enjoy your new wee pup, hope she brings you joy.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, he really has grown, and he's gorgeous too :001_wub: He really is a lucky lad!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dzozefinka said:


> *RSPCA could not do anything*, they said because pup is ok now and no longer under the breeders care - they can not do anything.


That's just what I'd expect the rspca to do, they such a waste of time.

You should be really be proud of what you have done, he's growing into a lovely boy.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

i am so pleased that the wee dog has found a happy/caring home, lucky is an appropriate name right enough, good on you for helping the poor wee dog. it's came along leaps and bounds by the pic's youv'e posted, so pleased.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks to all of you, for your great support and lovely comments, will keep posting his pics and hope all of you enjoy seeing him! 
x x x


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Very, very lucky pup! Such a shame the RSPCA don't give a damn but I'm not surprised.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> You should be really be proud of what you have done


i really am and wish it was more people like me around. I beleive every saved life make sense


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Just see this thread ,WOW well done
The world needs more people like you :thumbup:


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

A big well done to to you for sorting this little fella out and putting him on the road to recovery. 

He is a cutie, as is your other little man and you have a heart of gold. :thumbup:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't imagine that little pup being any happier than with you! Looking at him now you could never imagine that he had been through something so horrendous!

He really is quite the handsome little chap. He looks amazing now


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Omg that wound looked awful! She should damn well be ashamed of herself for leaving that poor mite to suffer. 
Well done you, for doing the right thing by Lucky, he is indeed lucky!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Lucky had his bath today


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

isnt he just the most gorgeous pup ever! :001_wub:

.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

I really think he is, but for me he will always be the most gorgeous dog in the world)))


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dzozefinka said:


> I really think he is, but for me he will always be the most gorgeous dog in the world)))


he is very special & it doesnt bare thinking about what would have happened had you not saved him, he is blessed to have found you x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is looking so handsome, happy and healthy :thumbup:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

He is BEAUTIFUL!!!Well done for saving him


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

What a little beauty. He's such a lucky little boy finding you.


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

You have done a good thing with that little dog.

Rep for that


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

wow that story was heat breaking, poor little mite. he is so luck to have found you and well done on looking after him so well xxx


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks! i am so glad we have found each other! and thanks to everyone here, who is supporting and keeping eye on our story! thanks so much!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dzozefinka said:


> RSPCA could not do anything, they said because pup is ok now and no longer under the breeders care - they can not do anything.


Why am I not surprised at this? I can accept that, thanks to your love and care, they now don't have to do anything for this particular puppy, but surely a visit to this breeder's establishment to check on her breeding stock and the state she keeps her puppies in would be in order? Typical RSPCA cop out 

This little puppy is absolutely marvellous - so cute, and so aptly named - you are a true animal lover and deserve all the happiness that is coming to you from being with this little guy. Well done you :thumbsup:

But as for the breeder - well, how anyone can condemn a puppy to a slow, lingering and painful death just because she dosen't want to pay a few quid to a vet is beyond me. :mad2:


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

That is awful neglect

Well done for saving the pup!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

All I can say is thank the Lord for beautiful people like you, wish I could give you a great big hug because this thread has restored my faith in human nature. 

As for the breeder, what on earth is she like? she doesn't even seem to have the basic knowledge of wound care and the need for ultra cleanliness and infection control. I couldn't begin to imagine the pain your little lad felt with such infection. I would say you have the pics and you will know when she starts advertising the pups so will be able to trace her and then I'd show the pics to the RSPCA and bugger losing her custom, who need clients like her anyway?

Well done to you for saving this lil guys life, he looks gorgeous and so healthy - what an angel you are! :thumbup:

ETA - Only just seen what the RSPCA have said, have to say am not surprised! Maybe the KC would be interested if she is selling registered pups, failing that just keep an eye on her and her so called breeding standards in the future.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

beautiful pup and pictures

a true credit to you


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

OMG, that breeder should get a done for cruelty!!!! How these people can let a animal suffer like that is beyond me!!! 
Is there no way she might come back to you for more dog grooming? that way you could ask if you could take her telephone number and ring her back when you have found out what day your free to do a booking, then give the number to the rspca. Or take her car registration number next time she comes, and hand that to the police with photos. 
Well done for helping this poor pup tho, its looks so happy and well now


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He is beautiful, well done for saving him 

*Heidi*


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi there)))

Lucky is growing up into such a beauty!

before and after bath!




and just few other pics))


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

He is a right little dazzler.


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Lucky is one handsome boy.


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

Beautiful and so lucky to have been cared for by you.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

He's lovely.


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

She definitely needs reporting you can do it anonymously by phone. He's lucky to have found you. You've done an excellent job, bless him


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

What a little sweetheart!


----------



## debsalive (Apr 29, 2011)

hi well done for saving this darling little dog, hope he /she has a fab life, i must just say if the breeder rang you twice you must have her number hand it to the RSPCA as you have the photographic evidence to back it up and it will stop her from doing this to some other poor dog/pup


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

debsalive said:


> hi well done for saving this darling little dog, hope he /she has a fab life, i must just say if the breeder rang you twice you must have her number hand it to the RSPCA as you have the photographic evidence to back it up and it will stop her from doing this to some other poor dog/pup


if you read the thread to the end - you will see that RSPCA didnt do anything..


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

He is adorable and you are a star. 

As for the RSPCA........


----------



## Maria 1970 (Jan 1, 2012)

What a wonderful thing you have done for Lucky. 

I can't help but think that if you are going to breed from any dogs you should at least be able to administer basic first aid, it is not difficult to see that not only should the wound have been cleaned up to give it a chance of healing but the dog clearly needed the antibiotics to fight infection and allow it to heal.

I really think you must report this irresponsible breeder before she lets any other dog in her possession suffer this is gross negligence.

Sorry for the war and peace but not only did the pictures disgust me but i cant help wondering what sort of pain the pup was in :crying:


----------



## Fifi McK (Apr 13, 2012)

He is looking fab! :thumbup: Absolutely love his hair - so cute :001_wub:
Such a lucky pup


----------



## Charlotte1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

could he BE any fluffier? hehe!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

I love what you've done, but I also love your little bordie


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you, he is such a darling i love him to bits))


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

You are amazing!! you are lovely, he is lovely and the little boardie is too 

On a more negative note the women "breeder" should be punished for what she did...oh the lack of compassion and the possibilty that it could happen again. Surely something else could be done!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

hi everyone, little bit more about my little hero..
he is absolutely fine now.. he loves his playmate


his toys))


and his Garden)))


he is in a raw diet


he doesnt mind rain)))


and in the end of the day - he is just soooooo cute!!!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## muz (Sep 17, 2012)

Never mind being a dog groomer, and rescuer..... ever thought of becoming a photographer? The pictures of Lucky are amazing:thumbup::thumbup:

Well done for not only saving this little one, but also for giving him what is obviously a very happy home.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, what a beautiful wee chap! He is just stunning, and those eyes! 

Well done to you, what a wonderful job you have done with him! He certainly is Lucky!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

muz said:


> Never mind being a dog groomer, and rescuer..... ever thought of becoming a photographer? The pictures of Lucky are amazing:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Well done for not only saving this little one, but also for giving him what is obviously a very happy home.


thank you.. it is still a long way to go to become a photographer, but we are getting there)))

PS Lucky is having his microchip and rabies tomorrow, poor little thing but i am sure he can make it, he has such a brave heart!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww he's so handsome, you should be so, so proud of yourself that you have given him the most brilliant start in life and an excellent home.

Love the pics of your two together they look like they have so much fun x


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> Awww he's so handsome, you should be so, so proud of yourself that you have given him the most brilliant start in life and an excellent home.


LOL.. i am! Thank you!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I get so excited when I see you have updated this thread 

You should be so, so proud of what you have done, he is an absolute credit to you and looks so happy. Your terrier is gorgeous too, they looks like great pals


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Awwww can i av him?:001_wub:


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> Awwww can i av him?:001_wub:


there is a long long queue B4 you, LOL. he is a universal favorite LOL)))


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

What a story to uplift us all.

When I saw the photo of the wound-I expected to then see a huge pup and could NOT believe that such a tiny little thing could be suffering from a wound like that.

You deserve every credit for changing him from a pathetic little bundle to a handsome ,fluffy and healthy boy.

I hope you have MANY MANY years together .

I just feel so sorry for the other pups and dogs owned by that "breeder"-like many others I am not surprised that the R.S.P.C.A. did nothing,
just wish we could find a way to stop her causing such suffering in the future.

God bless you for your kindness.

Maureen-(one of the many members of Luckys "fan club")


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments)


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

I just thank God she rang YOU......Bless you for what you have done, dont worry about the disgusting breeder.....HER day will come!!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

hi everyone, just wondered if someone could help me.. really need help..
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...oodle-schnauzer-dog-grooming-competition.html


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi - well done for helping Lucky, what a fantastic job you have done

Not surprised about the RSPCA but did you contact the council to see if she has to be licensed to breed as they may be able to do something, also I know he has no papers and i think you said she doesn't register the dogs BUT it might be worth looking through the KC breeders list to see if she is on there .. you never know

As an aside - if she couldn't/wouldn't pay the vet bill for the wound to be cleaned does anyone else worry about how he was going to be PTS?


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks for the comment.. 
no i didnt go to Coucil as i am quite busy at the moment doing my full time college course and grooming. never get chance to to to town.. 

i think nobody would PTS this little fella, i think she would just wait when he died himself.. awfull!!!!!!!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Only just noticed this thread, haven't read it all through but got the gist, what a remarkable story and recovery, and beautiful photos too. Poor little mite, people astound me at times with their lack of care and empathy.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

My angel is growing up so quick and looks like the adult dog already))))


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

At the start of this thread I was crying, then i read on and was just happy for little Lucky, now at the end i'm crying again! 

I just can't get over how someone could neglect an animal like that, he is soo lucky you were there to step in and give him a second chance 

oh and he's gorgeous too :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks, that is happiness to have a dog like that, at the age of 4 months he really seems to b&#1077; an adult dog as he understands every single word but the same time he is happy and silly little pup))))


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

wow you really have dont an amazing job with him! he is beautiful  well done.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## LauraJane9 (Oct 3, 2012)

Not sure if someone else has mentioned this but you said you had her phone number and that can go a long way in finding someone, you could even get someone else to call her who can say they've heard she sells puppies from a friend and they are interested in buying one as a way of getting her address, what a disgusting woman not taking the poor thing to the vets, thank God there are people like you in the world.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Lucky is 4.5 months)) now he looks like that)))


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

he's absolutely gorgeous, well done to you!!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Anne Marie (Sep 14, 2012)

What amazing job you've done. Well done you.  Friendless pets need more people like you to care.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

few new photos)) Lucky is almost the same size like my BT now! what a beautiful, healthy and nice dog he is! Love!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

A beautiful pair of dogs.Poodles aren't my thing but he is such a handsome dog and that Border,they are my thing,is just adorable.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Bjt said:


> A beautiful pair of dogs.Poodles aren't my thing but he is such a handsome dog and that Border,they are my thing,is just adorable.


poodles are not my thing either, but this dog is the special one! i can not even imagine how would i live without him!

ps. another BT girl is coming to join us in november!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Lucky you,she is beautiful.Border terriers are quite addictive,i have 4.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

he he.. i gonna breed this one (hopefully) if she will be good enough at shows. so hope to keep some more after her)


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

All i can say to you is that as much as i love all my dogs,the two pups that i have bred myself have just that extra special place in my heart.Where is your bitch coming from?what is the name of the kennels?


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Bjt said:


> All i can say to you is that as much as i love all my dogs,the two pups that i have bred myself have just that extra special place in my heart.Where is your bitch coming from?what is the name of the kennels?


she is coming from Russia, her name is Maryvics Quintessence (Rexlands Cock Robin x Borderhouse Bette Davis)


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow..............


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

That beautiful little poodle! His eyes and nose are like lumps of coal!!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

it was nice sunset today, made few pics))


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

That's the prettiest poodle I've ever seen


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

awww.. thanks)) he is my first poodle, think he will be the last one either, but i love him sooooo much))


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

We get people posting great photos but these are AMAZING!!!! My heart just melted a little bit


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you! i wish i could make more pics of my dogs outside, but the weather dont help me...


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Have only just caught up with this and just want to say that those photos are really brilliant and so very heart warming -after all the awful things that are posted on here-you begin to wonder....

I was feeling really down when I logged on tonight
having lost our 2 dogs-(one last year and 1 only 6 weeks ago,both aged 15 both with us since they were 12 weeks old)
but your post and photos have really cheered me up
Thank you so much for what you have done.
Please keep us all updated-and LOADS more of those beautiful photos please
Maureen


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

What lovely pics i can't believe that's the same dog from the first page! He's stunning and has such an adorable face with great expressions


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

thank you all for your lovely comments! i will keep all of you up to date and show how my little hero is growing!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

just read through this whole thread and just wanted to say well done to you! you truely are a lovely caring person and your little guy is beautiful! i just want to snuggle him lol

and the RSPCA well i wouldnt expect anything more  ...


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

He is the scrummiest little dog I have ever seen!! He is so white and fluffy and yet is really up for it running jumping and getting dirty! He obviously doesnt know hes a poodle!! I want him!! little border terrier (!) is smashing too, little poodle just looks so full of life!!


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Only just seen this thread!

I haven't read through it all  so I don't know what the outcome was with reporting breeder to RSPCA, but I just wanted to say well done you for doing such a good thing, and how beautiful he looks now!!

From the recent pics, you wouldn't tell her had such a tramatic first few weeks of life!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

What absolutely wonderful pics of two extremely happy, healthy gorgeous dogs.

You should be so proud of yourself for what you have achieved with this lil guy, they say Angels can walk the face of the Earth - now I believe them. xx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

What an amazing transformation  You really have done such a wonderful thing for this little chap, the happiness on his face is clear to see, and your other dog too.

Absolutely stunning photographs too, you are very talented 

I have to say, out of all of them, this is my favourite.... FANTASTIC!!!! 



Dzozefinka said:


>


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

thank you all for your interest, it is very nice of you to write such a nice comments. would love to say thanks to my family as well and my hubby for being such a loving people, for support and help i receive and all the good thingies i got) i really love ,y life, my dogs, my family and have such a lovely people supporting me)


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

WISH YOU ALL A VERY SPECIAL CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

And a very happy Christmas to you and Lucky too. I love reading about his progress. He is one stunning boy.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

A very Merry Christmas to you too!

I think all Lucky's Christmases came at once when he found you 

Here's to many more happy years ahead for you both x


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Long time no see))))

Lucky is fine, he is growing up and becoming a very very beautiful dog, had his haircut today)))


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, Lucky has turned into a magnificent boy, I'm _almost_ glad he was neglected or you would never have had him!
I love the before and after piccies, looks like a completely different dog


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

I know.. i am thinking sometimes, it was a miracle that we met each other.. we could never! if only she didn't call me, or i didn't pick my phone up, and many many OR.. but he is here and i am glad i didnt re-home him, he is such a character as well.. really good family dog.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh wow he looks brilliant. He was lucky to have you to help him.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Unable to see the pics of Yesterday, somehow it didn't come up. Never mind, you are such a kind person.Wish I was near you I would have both my rotties wash and blowdry.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

What a fantastic turn around - you have done your boy proud and I hope you give yourself full credit for it too. Beautiful boy and so lucky to have you. :thumbup1:


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

amazing story what a Lucky boy Lucky is.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

This is a pretty incredible story  can't believe how much you did for him, you're a pretty amazing person!

And I'm not usually a fan of poodles but  Lucky is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your kind comments, they are much appreciated!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

our progress)))
June 2012


















february 2013


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

He is gorgeous,now where are those Border Terrier puppy pictures of your little newbie?


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

He is gorgeous.. You have done such a good job!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

what an absolutely fantastic transformation. you would never think he had ever been in such a bad way. well done for looking after him so well. he is a beauty:001_wub:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I am utterly speechless! You have done an amazing job with this little one and ironically, considering the breeder, this little boy is most likely the luckiest of the litter now.

Thank you for sharing his photo's with us xxx


----------



## bluesupero (Oct 3, 2012)

Those pictures have brought a tear to my eyes, even the after one, such a happy ending for littl'un!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Firedog said:


> He is gorgeous,now where are those Border Terrier puppy pictures of your little newbie?


i've got some)))






















































and all together LOL


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

She is very pretty,we have a new addition as well.In the 5th picture your pup looks like my 10 month old pup.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Firedog said:


> She is very pretty,we have a new addition as well.In the 5th picture your pup looks like my 10 month old pup.


Thank you! she is a lovely dog! show me yours)


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

How beautiful. He is a credit to you, you should be so proud.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

The pictures aren't very good.The light dog in the pictures is Precious my 10 month old and the dark one is Luna,she is blue & tan and was 11 weeks yesterday.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

they are lovely! x

do you show them?


----------



## VickiGS (Feb 13, 2013)

Dzozefinka said:


> hi. i am a dog groomer, one of my clients (who is a "breeder") called me about 6 weeks ago


You say that this breeder is one of your clients, so surely you will have her details somewhere?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Dzozefinka said:


> they are lovely! x
> 
> do you show them?


I hoping to start soon.I just need to get myself a car to get to ringcraft classes.


----------



## VickiGS (Feb 13, 2013)

Forget my last comment. I've just seen how old this post is. 
-.-


----------



## fluke13 (Jan 7, 2013)

Firedog, is it just me or does my 13 wk old look abit like your dog? What breed is Luna?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

fluke13 said:


> View attachment 109337
> 
> 
> Firedog, is it just me or does my 13 wk old look abit like your dog? What breed is Luna?


They do look similar,is yours a Border Terrier?


----------



## fluke13 (Jan 7, 2013)

Firedog said:


> They do look similar,is yours a Border Terrier?


She was from a rescue center, a litter of seven and the mum was a spaniel cross but they didn't know what her dad was. So we were told shes basically a Heinz 57 thats why i wondered what breed Luna is.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just wanted to say well done to you and Lucky is a very lucky boy!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

fluke13 said:


> She was from a rescue center, a litter of seven and the mum was a spaniel cross but they didn't know what her dad was. So we were told shes basically a Heinz 57 thats why i wondered what breed Luna is.
> View attachment 109352


She could be anything but those ears look very Border Terrier although they are a bit long.I would be interested in looking at her when she gets a bit bigger.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Hiya, just thought people will love to see his back now

June 2012









today


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

What an absolutely amazing recovery. Well done to you for taking Lucky on and restoring him to health and what an absolutely gorgeous boy he is now.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Lucky is a year young now! what a beautiful dog he is!


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

He is gorgeous, such a lovely looking dog.

Val xx


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you! he has lovely nature as well, such a gift to us)))


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Dzozefinka said:


> Thank you! he has lovely nature as well, such a gift to us)))


And what a fantastic groomer you clearly are :thumbsup:


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> And what a fantastic groomer you clearly are :thumbsup:


oh, thank you!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow he certainly is a stunner well done for saving him and for that hair cut it looks amazing!!


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

how fantastic does he look! what a lucky pooch, cant believe the breeder was going to have him put to sleep. absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

What a great looking dog! I have a tear in my eye.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks everyone, he is a pure credit to us.. the breeder lost so much by not keeping him! but he would not be happier there than he is with us!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He is stunning you must be so proud of him to have come so far.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

well done you!! and yes phone the rspca to go and check the livin conditions and you can report on certain dog websites to avoid this woman at all costs!!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Superash said:


> well done you!! and yes phone the rspca to go and check the livin conditions and you can report on certain dog websites to avoid this woman at all costs!!


they didnt do anything! nothing at all! as he was not under her care any more, they said they are not able to even go and check the animals kept in her house..


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

what a difference. he looks stunning in that cut :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Well done, he is gorgeous :001_wub:

And :angry: at the breeder.


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

Dzozefinka said:


> they didnt do anything! nothing at all! as he was not under her care any more, they said they are not able to even go and check the animals kept in her house..


that's ridiculous. i fear for the safety of any dog/pup in her 'care'


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi all, just thought you might like to see my baby boy! he is such a gorgeous dog and what a sweetie))


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He was so lucky to end up with you - it's hard to believe those last pics are of the same dog.
he is so handsome :001_wub: such a beautiful dog and looks very content with his lot now


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow!! Well done you - he's gorgeous!! :001_wub: xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous and so lucky to have ended up with someone who cared.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks all! He sure is one lucky dog and we're so lucky to have him.. Absolutely fabulous little dog with big loving heart!


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh wow! What a supermodel he is!! What a touching story


----------



## CarlyWoody (Jan 22, 2013)

Just have to ask - one white male dog owner to another - 
how on earth do you keep him so white!!!!!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done you he's gorg x


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

CarlyWoody said:


> Just have to ask - one white male dog owner to another -
> how on earth do you keep him so white!!!!!


Raw diet and bath every two weeks + good cosmetics which suits him 

one very naughty boy! 









ps.. Thanks for all your kind comments!


----------



## CarlyWoody (Jan 22, 2013)

I got the raw diet happening now, but I must admit it can be a little longer than 2 weeks between baths ...
He is gorgeous though! And the clips are beautiful.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh my, every time I see your little star he just gets better and better and all credit entirely to you. You must be very very proud of yourself (and him) in what you have achieved - and so you should be, you're a saint if ever there were one. 

ETA - thumbs up for the raw diet, he looks fab on it.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

CarlyWoody said:


> I got the raw diet happening now, but I must admit it can be a little longer than 2 weeks between baths ...
> He is gorgeous though! And the clips are beautiful.


could be longer if i didnt have two other terriers, who constantly roll him on a ground in the garden lol we also walk in forests and seaside, and we are in England, where rains nearly every day... so two weeks is optimal for us)))


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Oh my, every time I see your little star he just gets better and better and all credit entirely to you. You must be very very proud of yourself (and him) in what you have achieved - and so you should be, you're a saint if ever there were one.
> 
> ETA - thumbs up for the raw diet, he looks fab on it.


Thank you! I am proud, but this would never happen without my family too and if he didnt have that spirit and will to live! He is amazing and the fact that he survived after two weeks of neglect and starvation before i took him - it's a pure miracle!


----------

